
Sticky headers with just CSS - flurinegger
https://advent2017.digitpaint.nl/21/
======
davidcollantes
Not working on Safari (Version 11.0.2 (13604.4.7.1.3)).

~~~
flurinegger
Is that on iOS or on Mac?

~~~
davidcollantes
Under macOS.

